# Parabeln



## Firehawk (13. Dezember 2001)

Tach...

Ich will ne ganz normale handelsübliche Parabel (x²) machen... aber so richtig schön... smooth bekomm ich das nicht hin... irgendwie immer kantig 

Habs mit Schwingungen und Arbeitspfad probiert...
Gibts noch andere Lösungen?
Bzw. kann man bei Schwingungen / Arbeitspfad noch was perfektionieren?


----------



## Sovok (13. Dezember 2001)

also...

1. kreis machen
2. 60-70% der oberen hälfte abschneiden
3. auswahl nach oben transformieren
4. wenns kantig wird (auswahl als kanal speichern-gausischer weißzeichner-tonwerkorrektur) bzw. das bild groß anfangen und die bildgröße zum schluß verringern
5. objekt auswählen-auswahl->auswahl verändern->verkleinern
entfernen

und feddisch is
in meinem kopf is da jetzt ne einwandfreie parabel entstanden... probier ma aus ob die technik funzt


----------



## Firehawk (13. Dezember 2001)

Jau danke, hat geklappt...
hab aber kein Kreis, sondern gleich ne entsprechende Ellipse gemacht...


----------



## Sovok (14. Dezember 2001)

jau... mit kreis war halt das erste was mir eingefallen is


----------

